# My life with horses



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I look forward to being entertained!


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

Horses only recently came into my life as well, and I too puzzle about the mystery of the way they connect with us, so I look forward to your stories.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I just recently celebrated my fourth year with Hondo and other horses on a ranch where I live. I identify with everything you have expressed, it describes so much about me and my life with horses, mostly Hondo. Looking forward to more stories.


----------

